# Lightroom for iPad: in-app purchases



## Tim Ryland (Feb 13, 2022)

When I look at the in-app purchase options for Lightroom for iPad in the app store it lists 10 options. However, when in Lightroom for iPad, only the £48.99/£4.99 option is offered. How can I access the other options or are Adobe just lying with some of these offerings.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2022)

Tim Ryland said:


> When I look at the in-app purchase options for Lightroom for iPad in the app store it lists 10 options. However, when in Lightroom for iPad, only the £48.99/£4.99 option is offered. How can I access the other options or are Adobe just lying with some of these offerings.



Lightroom for iPad is free. It does not come with Adobe Cloud Storage which is available in a subscription. 1TB storage with the Lightroom Plan is $9.99/mo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Ryland (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes, I know that. What I’m on about are the 10 option shown in the app store, but seemingly, not available.  I don’t need 1tb storage, I’ve got a 2tb hdd I use.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2022)

Tim Ryland said:


> Yes, I know that. What I’m on about are the 10 option shown in the app store, but seemingly, not available. I don’t need 1tb storage, I’ve got a 2tb hdd I use.



Perhaps your Apple App Store shows something different from my US store. 

I see nothing for sale for Lightroom for the iPad. Lightroom for the iPad stores images in the local storage only. While Lightroom can access images in external files, it only manages images in your local storage While you can purchase an iPadPro with up to 2TB of local storage, I am guessing that you do not have that much internal storage.

Lightroom for the iPad is really designed to work in conjunction with storage in the cloud. While you can use it with out the cloud, your experience will be disappointing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Ryland (Feb 13, 2022)

I’ve been using it quite happily without cloud storage for a couple of years. However, I don’t use anything else in the current photography plan, so I’m just wasting money on stuff I don’t want/need. I don’t own a PC/mac, preferring to do everyon my iPad.


Here are the options shown in my app store:-


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2022)

These are standard Lightroom mobile subscription plans. The 40GB, 100GB, 1TB are Adobe Cloud Storage options. When you consider that a typical camera card might hold 32GB, 64 GB or larger, those smaller options are not very attractive. I have a subscription plan that includes 1TB of cloud storage. Which I pay annually.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Ryland (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes, but I don’t see anywhere where I can select which option I want to subscribe to. If I open Lightroom on my iPad, the only option offered is the £4.99 option, none of the others.


----------



## MikeCaine (Feb 13, 2022)

clee01l said:


> I have a subscription plan that includes 1TB of cloud storage. Which I pay annually.



Where do you buy that storage subscription?

I might be in a similar situation to Tim. I’ve been a Classic Folder user for years and I’m curious about trying the Cloud version. I’ve tried looking on Adobe’s website to buy more cloud storage without success. I have the Cloud version on my iPad and iPhone, but I can’t see anywhere in those apps to purchase the in app purchases.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 13, 2022)

This is what I understand-

Apple Store -
1) The 'Free' (limited) version on an iPad- Stores photos IN the iPad (images deleted if App is un-installed!)
2) A Premium subscription ($4.99/m) adds extra functions and Cloud storage (100Gb).

Adobe subscription -
"*Lightroom Plan*"  ($9.99/m) provides everything 'Mobile'- full function editing, and 1Tb Cloud storage.
LIGHTROOM- FOR MOBILE DEVICES 

And then there is the Adobe subscription -
"*Photography Plan*" ($9.99/m) provides Lightroom (on all mobile devices), Lightroom-Desktop (PC & Mac), Lightroom-Classic (PC & Mac), Photoshop (full version), Portfolio, Spark, Bridge, (limited-20Gb Cloud, or pay extra for 1Tb).
$9.99 PHOTOGRAPHY PLAN (USA)


----------



## MikeCaine (Feb 13, 2022)

Rob_Cullen said:


> "*Photography Plan*" ($9.99/m) provides Lightroom (on all mobile devices), Lightroom-Desktop (PC & Mac), Lightroom-Classic (PC & Mac), Photoshop (full version), Portfolio, Spark, Bridge, (limited-20Gb Cloud, or pay extra for 1Tb).



Where / how do you pay extra for the 1TB plan, or any other plan size?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 13, 2022)

Specifically for the "Photography Plan" these are the options at the very end of the link-
$9.99 PHOTOGRAPHY PLAN (USA) 




The "Lightroom Plan" (For the 'Cloud' versions of Lightroom only) comes with 1Tb as standard.


----------



## MikeCaine (Feb 14, 2022)

So I’m back on the U.K. Adobe website.

Searching the help section for upgrading cloud storage it says to select Manage Plan and then select Add More Storage.

There isn’t an Add More Storage option.

There’s a Change Plan option, but definitely no Add More Storage option.

it looks like I have to change from an annual paid plan to a monthly paid plan to get the 1TB storage option.  The Lightroom + 1TB plan would probably suit me as I never use Photoshop in the current photography plan, but that doesn’t seem to include Lightroom Classic. Don’t know why it has to be so complicated.

I still can’t see the various options listed in the U.K. AppStore that Tim is asking about.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2022)

Tim Ryland said:


> Here are the options shown in my app store:-


That's a crazy App Store quirk, that it shows all of the paid options that have ever been offered. 



MikeCaine said:


> Searching the help section for upgrading cloud storage it says to select Manage Plan and then select Add More Storage. There isn’t an Add More Storage option.


A long shot, but just double check how much space you've already got. Some people who were already using more then 20GB cloud space when the 20GB limit came in got grandfathered into a 1TB option.


----------



## Tim Ryland (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks for the replies. So it seems the only offer open to me is the £4.99 one. A bit naughty of Apple/Adobe to show offers not available, but that’s life I suppose.  However, I’m still saving £5/month over my previous photography plan subscription, so that fine by me.


----------



## MikeCaine (Feb 14, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> A long shot, but just double check how much space you've already got. Some people who were already using more then 20GB cloud space when the 20GB limit came in got grandfathered into a 1TB option.



I’ve the standard 20GB and have only just started trying the cloud version so it‘s pretty well unused.

I’m investigating whether a 1TB iPad Pro with Smart Keyboard, etc, could be used as a laptop substitute when I’m away.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 14, 2022)

MikeCaine said:


> I’m investigating whether a 1TB iPad Pro with Smart Keyboard, etc, could be used as a laptop substitute when I’m away.


I still maintain a master Lightroom Classic catalog and have the 1TB Photography plan that includes Lightroom, Lightroom Classic, Photoshop and other apps that come in that package.   I use Lightroom on my iPadPro exclusively to work in the field on trips.  It has become a front end for me for my master Lightroom Classic Catalog.   Almost all of my imports to Lightroom Classic go through Lightroom  on the iPad Pro.  

I still need features in Lightroom Classic that are not available in Lightroom.  And understanding the metadata and other differences between the two Lightroom apps means that I can use them interchangeably.

Before I got the 12.9" iPadPro, I had a 13" MPB that I used when traveling with a Lightroom Classic Travel catalog.   Making the switch has worked well for me and my workflow.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2022)

Tim Ryland said:


> Thanks for the replies. So it seems the only offer open to me is the £4.99 one. A bit naughty of Apple/Adobe to show offers not available, but that’s life I suppose.  However, I’m still saving £5/month over my previous photography plan subscription, so that fine by me.


Just note that the one from the mobile App Store only has 100GB of storage and only works on the mobile apps, unlike the main subscription. I know you mentioned you're iPad only, but just in case anyone else runs into this thread...


----------

